# New to here and G Gauge



## wombat457 (Jul 15, 2015)

I have been modelling HO Scale for the past 5 or so years and have recently made the "jump to" G Gauge Modelling.

My G Gauge is not all that large, being in an area around 45' X 25' (approximately) with a current 140' of LGB sectional track. There is another 30' or 40' feet of passing track to go in at some point. So, in terms of G Gauge, it really is a "small layout" I think.

While I have experience with indoor modelling, I have discovered that outdoor modelling is a very different beast and look forward to getting advice, suggestions and a lot of help building it to a successful completion, so to speak. I can already say that I have been given a lot of very good advice from the members here already in the Buildings and Track Sections of the forums, and thank them a lot.

I look forward to being a long time member here and learning from you all.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Wombat,
Welcome to MLS.
Are you from Australia?
I am sure that you will get answers to all your questions.
Sometimes, so many conflicting ones, it may confuse you.
Enjoy your hobby,
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## wombat457 (Jul 15, 2015)

David,

Thank you and yeah, I'm an Aussie now living in the US (New York State).

If G Gauge is anything like HO Scale then I am expecting a variety of answers to a single question, so that wont be anything new as such. What I hope doesn't happen is one person pushing their opinion just because it is the way they do it and for no other reason, as has happened in HO Scale from time to time.

So far, I have asked a couple of questions and received direct, to the point answers - and that I DO like


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome Wombat!

Feel free to post some pics of your layout, or plans for a layout, or current collection, or whatever!


----------



## wombat457 (Jul 15, 2015)

CliffyJ said:


> Welcome Wombat!
> 
> Feel free to post some pics of your layout, or plans for a layout, or current collection, or whatever!


Thank you Cliffy and I would/will post pictures etc but not sure where they should be posted ?? Any guidance on that would be appreciated.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

welcome Wombat457
you will learn alot from this site, feel free to ask questions, the only dumb questions is the unasked question.
Dennis


----------



## wombat457 (Jul 15, 2015)

Dennis,

Thank you for the welcome and I agree - the only dumb question is the one not asked. I am also sure that I will learn a great deal from you guys as I know very very little to nothing about G Gauge BUT am looking forward to getting to know as much as I can.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Pictures can be attached one of two ways. First, if they're already stored on the web (your own personal web space, flickr or Photobucket account, etc.) then all you need to do is navigate to that picture, copy the URL, then click on the little yellow/grey icon that looks like mountains in the tool bar. That will open a dialog box asking you to paste the URL of the photo you want to use. Paste the URL there, then close the dialog box. Your photo will show up in your message. 

The other way is to attach an image to your message as you go. If you're using the regular post window (not the quick response one at the bottom of every page), you'll see a paperclip icon. That allows you to upload photos with your message. Just browse for them on your computer and upload them via the dialog box that opens. They'll show up as thumbnail attachments at the bottom of your post. If you want them to show up in the body of your post, you can then copy/paste the URL of those uploaded photos into the body of your text as you type per the first method with the yellow/grey icon. They'll show up in the body of the text and at the bottom of the page as thumbnails. 

Later,

K


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Welcome Wombat. It's all about the fun.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Wombat457,

There is much info. on *Greg E. Web site* about Large Scale trains. Click on "LS TRAINS" on the blue banner at the top of the page, and poke around as to what may interest you.

BTW, It would be nice to know your first name.

All the best,
-Ted


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello Wombat,

Welcome to MLS!

If you have laid track and are running something, you have done more than many. Size is less important than a plan and or a goal. There are many ways of enjoying G Gauge (none wrong). 

Most of all, have fun.

Jerry


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Welcome Wombat.

I'd also recommend George Schreyer's site at http://girr.org/girr/index.html with lots of information.

Mark


----------

